# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Questra World

## QuestraWorld

Hello to all readers of this forum.

We are the Questra World company. This month we enter Africa market and we are looking for partners in your country.

You can find out more about us here:

http://www.africa-newsroom.com/press...-africa-market

Our partners in other regions are already working successfully with us. Learn more about us on our website and do not hesitate to contact us with any questions you will have.

https://questraworld.es/

----------


## HR Solutions

Nope not opening links ...... Why don't u tell us rather ?

----------


## Dave A

Given the underlying nature of the business, I'm curious as to exactly what constitutes a "sale" towards volume.

----------


## QuestraWorld

What questions do you have?

----------


## HR Solutions

None. you've told us nothing.

----------


## QuestraWorld

More info

*Establishing of the company*

Atlantic Global Asset Management investment fund has its roots in the financial holding SFG Group, which operates since 2009.

*About the company*

Atlantic Global Asset Management fund (AGAM) is in the business of buying and selling debt instruments, including shares of companies conducting initial public offering of its securities on the stock exchange (IPO), and also provides accommodation of foreign securities to refinance companies and financial factoring.

*Top Management*

Antonino Vieira Robalo is the president of the joint stock investment fund Atlantic Global Asset Management S.A., as well as the consultant of the World Bank and a number of international projects in Luxembourg, France, Japan and the United States. 

Andrei Andreevich Abakoumov is the Chief Executive Officer and Manager of an investment fund Atlantic Global Asset Management SA. He is the mathematician with the degree, a professional with special training in providing financial advice, trading and management of investment portfolios and funds.

*Contacts*

Atlantic Global Asset Management
Address: Edifício BAI Center, Piso 2 Direito
Avenida Cidade de Lisboa
Cape Verde – 7600
Company number - NIF 272198501

Tel / Fax: +883510001246114

E-MAIL: 
support.finance@atlanticgam.es 
support@atlanticgam.es 

*The license for financial activities
*
Investment fund A.G.A.M. has an enhanced financial license to conduct a number of basic financial activities. This license is issued by the regulator of Cape Verde (Commercial and Automobile Conservatory of Registration of Praia) and renewed annually.

*Declaration De Nif
*
Also important document is the Declaration De Nif, which is an identification number on the account statement of the company in the financial institutions. This is actually a tax payer number.

*Letter of AGAM’s auditor*

In addition to inspections of financial services, the company has its own inspecting auditor. The auditor conducts a full accounting and control of all the accounts of the company, as well as monitoring the economic activities and accounting organization. The auditor shall issue a special letter, which is transmitted to the financial authorities. 

*AGAM’s activities*

In accordance with the legislation of Cape Verde, financial license of investment fund Atlantic Global Asset Management authorizes and regulates the following activities:
Asset Management
Trust Management
Payment Services
Trade and Organization of deals with assets
Investment fund activities

*Where AGAM makes money*

The revenues come from 4 main spheres:
Placement of securities.
Refinancing
Financial factoring
Organization and carrying out of IPO
*Investment conditions*

Atlantic Global Asset Management fund is working not only with major clients from one million euro, but offers its services for any type of client with different levels of capital. Principle of operation and unique business model of A.G.A.M. lies in the fact that customers' funds are added and formed into one large pool. A big pool of funds is controlled easily. It is also easy to find thousands of investors with different types of capital starting from EUR100.

*Investment portfolios*



Let’s look in details at Red investments portfolio

The price of the portfolio: 7290 euro.

Each portfolio works for 365 days (1 year)

Average weekly return on the portfolio is 5.2%. This represents the average value of the results of work for three years. This is your net income, which appears on the balance. Percentage of weekly yield varies each week depending on what the results the company shows.

Average monthly income: 1640 euro.

Potential yearly income: 19683 euro.

Placing profits on the balance sheet takes place every seven days, on Fridays, after experts of the company finish the working week, after which the profit is available for withdrawal.

*VIP investment portfolios*

VIP, VIP Gold and VIP Platinum portfolios have the same indicators and differ from each other only by their value for more convenient work with VIP customers, but compared with other portfolios such as of Black, they have a greater rate of return (plus 0.2%).

*AGAM client contract*

Formal written agreement is signed with each client.

*Payment systems*
Swift
OkPay
ADVCаsh
Perfect Money
Bitcoin
Till the end of 2016 the Fund also plans to start working with these systems:
Neteller
Skril
AsiaPay

*Features of investment policy*

Investor's portfolio starts to work on Monday, no matter what day of the week it was bought
Earnings are credited to the account of the investor every Friday depending on the weekly results of the company’s work
The minimum amount to withdraw to a bank account is €1000
The minimum amount to withdraw to Perfect Money, OkPay, ADVCаsh, Bitcoin is €10
Manual payments (up to 7 days)





*Questra World*

Questra World is an advertising broker, owner of the exclusive rights to promote and sell financial products of the investment fund Atlantic Global Asset Management. Questra World originated in the financial holding SFG Group operating since 2009.

The headquarters of Questra World is in Madrid, Spain.

Contacts
Address: Paseo de la Castellana 9 Madrid, Spain

Phone/fax:
+3465 31 06 550
+3469 57 20 208

E-mail:
support@questraworld.es - Questra World technical support
support.office@questraworld.es – support of consulting centers of Questra World.
directors@questraworld.es - service support for training programs.
events@questraworld.es – support of the training programs Leadership and Promotion.
legal.support@questraworld.es – legal support, contracts and documents

José Manuel Gilabert is the CEO of Questra World. He is a professional with 23 years of experience operating and managing large companies on top management positions. Since 1993, he participated in the creation and development of over 16 major European and American companies. He is Master of business administration and financial management, an aristocrat, businessman and philanthropist.

The first type of income for the bonus program is the percentage of return on sales of products of investment fund Atlantic Global Asset Management



Bonus program consists of 11 levels or stages of career, climbing on which you will receive not only a new position, but also will increase your rate of return on sales of the company's products.

Let's suppose, after working for 3-4 months, you have become a Golden agent of 4th level with a percentage of 10.5% of the agent returns. You sold to your client the Red portfolio worth 7290 euro. According to your 4th level, and your rate of return 10.5%, your earned income will be 765 euro. The bigger your sales volume and the higher your level, the more you earn.

*Income from the agent structure*

Let’s consider how much you will earn from your structure. For the calculation of the remuneration to the entire structure it is necessary to calculate income from each level separately, and then combine all. Suppose, after working for a month as Golden agent of 4th level, you and your structure consisting of two silver, one bronze and one novice agent made sales of 94 000 euro. Your personal volume amounted to 9000 euro, with which you have earned 945 euros.

1. Now we calculate the income from two silver agents of 3rd level. Silver agents made sales of 70 000 euro. Subtract 70 000 euro difference between the percentage of the yield of the 4th and 3rd levels of 1.5%. Income from Silver agents amounted to 1050 euro.

2. Let's calculate the income from the Bronze agent of the 2nd level. Your Bronze agent made sales of 12 000 euro. Subtract 12 000 euro difference between the percentage of the yield of the 4th and 2nd levels equal to 3.5%. Income from the Bronze agent amounted to 420 euro.

3. Let's calculate the income from the novice agent of the 1st level. Novice agent made sales of 3000 euro. Subtract 3 000 euro difference between the percentage of the yield of the 4th and 1st level equal to 5.5%. Income from novice agent amounted to 165 euro.

4. Now add up all the income of you and your structure. As a result, in one month of being the Golden agent of 4th level, your income amounted to 2580 euro.

*Bonus program*

The second type of compensation is a bonus program. Reaching levels of the career ladder and fulfilling conditions of the program, the agent gets a nice percentage of income cash bonuses at each level of the career ladder.



Starting with sales of 25 000 euro on the 3rd level “Silver Agent”, the agents of the holding are beginning to receive additional cash bonuses. 

Having reached the last level 11 "Super Director" and received a one-time bonus of 1 million QP, Super director begins to receive an additional bonus of 250,000 QP, for each new "Super Director" of the 11th level in his structure to a depth of 5th line. The more directors you train to the title of "Super Director" the more bonuses you get.

*Interest-free loans for directors*

Interest-free loan program is available for directors of 8 level "Golden Director", who received a bonus of 150,000 QP, who worked in the financial holding company for at least 6 months in the status of director and have their own acting counseling center and at least 3 existing counseling centers in their structure.

----------


## gastelum

There has long been know all about it lahoree - http://scamquestra.com/en/ In the Kazakhstan law enforcement agencies are investigating the activities of fraudsters from Ukraine, and the statements went to Spain, Germany and the EU. Not long fraudsters to steal money left.

----------


## beppe8949

Hi! Yesterday at 12:03 I done the payment from payeer to atlantic global asset management in BTC. I haven't received the money yet. How much time I have wait to see the money? Thank you!

----------


## HR Solutions

LOL ..........

----------


## lalala123

Questra World – проект украинского мошенника Павла Крымова - http://stopkrymov.com/news/questra-w...-pavla-krymova

----------


## Dave A

> проект украинского мошенника Павла Крымова


= the project of Ukrainian swindler Pavel Krymov

----------


## Maks

On 15 March another trial took place over the fraudster, during which he was sentenced to extend the detention of the criminal Krymov in remand prison before 05 August - that is, for another six months. It is determined that before this date the Department of Internal Affairs of the Republic of Kazakhstan will conduct all pre-trial investigations, after which Pavel Krymov will be extradited to Kazakhstan! https://www.financemagnates.com/fore...%8Efraud-case/

----------

